# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Lỗi khi truy cập cncprovn.com

## vndic

Thỉnh thoảng truy cập cncprovn.com mình lại bị lỗi sau



Anh em có ai bị không hay do 2 cái laptop của mình và vợ mình lỗi

Trân trọng

VNDIC - O947.77.73.71

----------


## Nam CNC

hình như đường truyền mạng đang bị gì đó, chập cheng, không phải web bị lỗi.

----------


## Khoa C3

Ngạc nhiên chưa các bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

Nam CNC nổi tiếng đến thế sao !!!!! HAHAHHAHAHA :Wink:

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái quái gì thế này?

----------


## CNC PRO

Cái này là do diễn đàn mình bị spam đó mà. Nhưng do có rào cản câu hỏi thông minh, nên nó không thể post bài được.
Thấy nó không thể gây hại mà phần nào có thể có lợi nên không trảm nó.

----------


## dungtb

Diễn đàn mới mở mà sao đã nhiều spam thế nhi?

----------

